# Postfix - Absender



## skee (8. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich benötige Hilfe bei Postfix.
Ich habe es so konfiguriert, dass die Mails über mein gmx Postfach verschickt werden. Funktioniert soweit ganz gut. Aber ich habe das Problem, dass der Absender immer meine xxx@gmx.de Adresse ist, auch wenn ich beim Senden andere Absenderadressen (deren Domains alle auf meinem Server liegen) angebe.
Leider weiß ich nicht genau, welche Konfiguration ich wie anpassen muss, damit das funktioniert.
Wäre super, wenn mir jemand einen Tipp geben könnte.

Danke
Skee


----------



## ikosaeder (9. Februar 2015)

GMX wird aus Sicherheitsgründen nur Mails verschicken die einen korrekten Absender haben (Absender ist eine E-Mail addresse des angemeldeten Users.)
Das ist hier auch noch mal genauer erklärt (Abschnitt:GMX): 
http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Postfix
Aber du kannst auf GMX verschiedene Adressen konfigurieren und als Absenderkennung nutzen.


----------



## skee (9. Februar 2015)

Ach, ich bin einfach ein Depp:
Ich habe immer den relayhost genutzt, obwohl das gar nicht notwendig war, da mein Server ja im Internet steht und eine feste IP hat. Da kann ich ja einfach so Mails verschicken.
Sorry für die Umstände^^


----------



## Bratkartoffel (9. Februar 2015)

skee hat gesagt.:


> Ach, ich bin einfach ein Depp:
> Ich habe immer den relayhost genutzt, obwohl das gar nicht notwendig war, da mein Server ja im Internet steht und eine feste IP hat. Da kann ich ja einfach so Mails verschicken.
> Sorry für die Umstände^^



Hi,

wenn du den Server richtig einrichtest (DKIM, Reverse-IP and anderes DNS Zeugs, TLS etc.) dann ja, ansonsten wirst du mit einigen anderen Mailservern Probleme wegen Spam-Checks haben.

Grüße,
BK


----------

